# Ice storm 2-20-2011....Southwest Michigan



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Finally got around to posting some photos of the ice storm we had last Sunday. We live in town, and lost power Sunday night, and it didnt come back on until Wednesday. Went through twice as much salt as normal.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I hate freezing rain.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Accuweather said Hillsdale co was to be hit the hardest and we did get it good! quite a few people were out of power for 6days, one fatality in the area, and a ton of down trees/lines. My generator logged 93.6. hrs. I'll have to look at the hour meters on our stand by gens. I know the one didnt get power back until Friday night around 10pm.

here are a few photos:


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

That was a heck of an ice storm , wasnt it? Consumers just got the last of the power turned on in Kalamazoo county yesterday. Almost lost one of my plow trucks, 12" diameter limb came down 3 feet from the truck


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Excellent pics!! We just got missed up here!!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Ice is a PITA but sure does look beautiful.


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

DeVries;1255208 said:


> Ice is a PITA but sure does look beautiful.


I agree. I hate and fear ice storms, but some of the photos here are art photos. Very beautiful!!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

stargazer;1255229 said:


> I agree. I hate and fear ice storms, but some of the photos here are art photos. Very beautiful!!


Yes they are! We had a ice storm a few years ago, and I took some photos, and one of them turned out AWESOME! I took the photo and had it blown up into a small poster size and hung it on the wall in my office!


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

rb8484;1255290 said:


> Yes they are! We had a ice storm a few years ago, and I took some photos, and one of them turned out AWESOME! I took the photo and had it blown up into a small poster size and hung it on the wall in my office!


You clearly have an eye for composition! Nice work.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Im just glad the stuff is almost gone! now its just raining ice chunks off the trees! 

we did make it on www.WILX.com for still having 600 people out of power


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

not meaning to be a dink or anything...but how do you rip your light off the plow frame like that!?? i see lots of people like that and i cant figure i out!


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

ed39;1258317 said:


> not meaning to be a dink or anything...but how do you rip your light off the plow frame like that!?? i see lots of people like that and i cant figure i out!


The blade tripped back and it shakes the frame, It cracked the housing then kept growing and growing. The one thing I liked about my Western Pro was the shock absorber! The plow is 10yrs old and I've only had to do a few cutting edges and a C valve. Im sure its time for some new lights! Thumbs Up


----------

